# 1600g Planted Tank



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

1600g Planted Tank - Update

Waaaay to long to describe so I included the thread link

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/34634-behemoth-1600-gallon-planted-tank.html


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

wow... that is amazing...


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

stunning...

got more pics?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

amazing... I'd like to see this in person..


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

wow amazing.... whats the size of that tank?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow thats one beautiful tank. I wonder how much work it is. If I had that tank Id never get anything done Id just stare at it all day


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Wow thats one beautiful tank. I wonder how much work it is. If I had that tank Id never get anything done Id just stare at it all day


Great looking tank and the discus are beautiful.

You do mean 160gal not 1600gal?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Great looking tank and the discus are beautiful.
> 
> You do mean 160gal not 1600gal right?


This is a 1600gal tank!! I couldn't believe it myself either, and I'm still trying to find out what I missed that I thought it was 160g. At least it's definitely larger than 160g.

follow the link, he's got *ONE THOUSAND *cardinals in this tank !!

This tank is insane...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

conix67 said:


> This is a 1600gal tank!! I couldn't believe it myself either, and I'm still trying to find out what I missed that I thought it was 160g. At least it's definitely larger than 160g.
> 
> follow the link, he's got *ONE THOUSAND *cardinals in this tank !!
> 
> This tank is insane...


It just does not look that big I guess it is because of all the plants.

Is the whole tank in the pic? I think this thing is freaken awesome.

What are the dimensions? Where are all 36 discus LOL

Is this tank in Canada? I would love to get my hands on some of those discus


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Beautiful tank, Jackson to get some perpective, look at the larger discus, those are about the size of your dinner plates! 10 inch diameter i beleive he said they were! that thing is a high-tech beautiful monster!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> It just does not look that big I guess it is because of all the plants.
> 
> Is the whole tank in the pic? I think this thing is freaken awesome.
> 
> ...


Hands off the Discus Jackson!  Apparently they're some crazy German strain. They're apparently 10+" in diameter. Crazy. They look like they should be a few inches at most....

Tom Barr keeps talking about planting in there, but the tank is crazy deep. Does he go swimming in there to plant it???

Tank is in Beverly hills, go figure.

1000W Halides. Crazy. That tank probably cost more than most people's houses.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Fishfinder said:


> Beautiful tank, Jackson to get some perpective, look at the larger discus, those are about the size of your dinner plates! 10 inch diameter i beleive he said they were! that thing is a high-tech beautiful monster!


I am not saying the tank is not as big as said. I am just wondering where all 36 are LOL Plus those cradinals make the discus look much smaller than they are said to be.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Hands off the Discus Jackson!  Apparently they're some crazy German strain. They're apparently 10+" in diameter. Crazy. They look like they should be a few inches at most....
> 
> Tom Barr keeps talking about planting in there, but the tank is crazy deep. Does he go swimming in there to plant it???
> 
> ...


Ameekplec you want to try and get some of those? I would be in for sure


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are some pics of its evolution. Good thing I saved them to harddrive because he took them out of the original post at some point. The first pic should give you a perspective of size; that is a freakin huge tank!

Follow the link and READ the diary since its beginning.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

/\  holy crap...


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

THIS IS NOT THE SAME TANK but here is another tank that is 16 feet x 4 feet

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/31597-16-x-4-planted-tank-new.html


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

1000 cardinals....holy hell. that's frakkin' battlestar sized.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

JRS is that Tom Barr in the photo beside his tank? I`d assume it is given the ear to ear grin on his face.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

jrs said:


> THIS IS NOT THE SAME TANK but here is another tank that is 16 feet x 4 feet
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/31597-16-x-4-planted-tank-new.html


I'd never leave the house!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

JamesG said:


> JRS is that Tom Barr in the photo beside his tank? I`d assume it is given the ear to ear grin on his face.


Yes it is him


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd love to own a tank that requires me to swim in it to clean it.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I'd love to own a tank that requires me to swim in it to clean it.


I will second that. At the very least I will for sure one day build a pond big enough to snorkel in.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

jrs said:


> THIS IS NOT THE SAME TANK but here is another tank that is 16 feet x 4 feet
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/31597-16-x-4-planted-tank-new.html


Heh, heh, I still remember this tank. They were trying to go for a ricca carpet. LOL. I was laughing so hard. You'd need an under water lawn mower to maintain it. They switch it to something else eventually.



jrs said:


> Yes it is him


Are you sure that him? Man, he's lost some serious weight. Looks better with short hair and sun glasses at Amanos convention.

Thanks for posting the other tank John. I originally though you did it! And I was thinking "Man, you really out done yourself this time." hah, hah. Anyway, you're still the best in GTA in my book.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I shouldn't say that it is him because I dont know him and have never met him; I just assumed it was.

I am quite sure that there are a lot of people around here that are way beyond me in terms of plant knowledge.


----------



## baboo_jenge (Sep 26, 2008)

holy smokes.. i am totally stunned


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Just catching this thread and that tank is amazing.. holy wow!

wow.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow very nice!
how much was that tank?couple thousands?


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

WWWWWW!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

that is one awesome tank!


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

jrs said:


> Yes it is him


I dont think so. 
Here are his photos: http://acuariorosa.com/2009/11/04/interview-with-tom-barr/


----------

